# Waters Edge resort in CT.



## STEVIE (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi I see this resort on ebay, at a high purchase price. Does anyone have any information on this resort? I live in CT. and there are few timeshares in this state. Thanks, Sue


----------



## tonyg (Jul 9, 2011)

It's actually not on the shore and most of the buildings are blocked from an ocean view. I recently read an article by an owner that was very critical of management who it was said if that they were hungry for income and put the interests of the timeshare owners last. I live about 80 miles away and never even looked to exchange there.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 10, 2011)

Actually, most of the units face the Long Island Sound. There is a small beach and a pool/hot tub on the beach as well. Also, an indoor pool/spa/hot tubs and gym. The units are small with high ceilings, most have only 1 bathroom and an efficiency kitchen. The 2nd bedroom is a loft. Over the years, the unit maintanance went down hill - they replaced worn furniture with used furniture, stuff like that. My parents used to own there. They lived in NY and it was only a 2 hour drive. We have many memories and my 23 year old son still asks when we are going back there! Lots to do in the area - restaurants, shopping, Mystic not far, boating, casinos, etc. When my father died 6 years ago my mother sold it in a blink of an eye! She used to get phone calls all the time from people wanting to rent or buy and she never even solicited them! She owned prime summer weeks 30 and 31.

This is a big wedding place as well. They used to have Sunday brunches with a harp player. Don't know if still do. 

Many owners there are from Connecticut and they used to say they could use the facilities even on weekends when they weren't staying there if they wanted. This all said, I would not pay a lot of money for a timeshare in this day and age. Try renting first - see what it's like. Then if you are young and have the cash and will be using it all the time, maybe buy-


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Jul 10, 2011)

I knew of people who owned there but that was many years ago.  They sold while getting divorced...The asking price is too high from what I see but then maybe it will sell for that.  You are right that CT does not have many timeshares.


----------



## Quiet Pine (Jul 10, 2011)

I'll attend a family wedding next year in Stonington, CT--I hope to exchange into Water's Edge. Problem is wedding is Memorial Day weekend, Week 21, and I fear there'll be nothing available for me. It was disappointing to read reviews because the resort picture is impressive.


----------



## SailBadtheSinner (Jul 10, 2011)

*Here is a suggestion, look into staying at the Atlantic Inn in Westerly, RI - http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...tlantic_Inn_Resort-Westerly_Rhode_Island.html

Stonington, Ct and Westerly RI are neighbors.

Also, have you considered staying at a Jamestown, RI, or Newport, RI timeshare?
Jamestown is about 10 miles more in distance from Stonington than Westbrook, CT is; and Newport, about 13 miles more. There are about 7 timeshares in Newport; 2 in Jamestown.


SBtS*


----------



## Quiet Pine (Jul 10, 2011)

Great suggestions. Thank you!


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Jul 11, 2011)

Just went to the North Stonington Fair yesterday. Also, visited some of the area wineries.  Had a great time.  Had no clue I was so close to Waters Edge.


----------



## goofygirl17 (Jul 11, 2011)

We own at Water's Edge and live locally.  That's one of the reasons we bought it... so we can use the pool/beach in the summer and the indoor pool in the winter.  I know there's been issues with people buying in now getting access to the grounds at times other than the week they own so you should check that out.  There's also construction going on right now so I've read some negative reviews online- especially from people who planned their weddings to have an ocean view and now there's a large building under construction as their view instead.

I definitely would visit before buying especially since you live in CT.  Also, I would search for resales online.  You might find it cheaper than ebay if that's a high price.


----------



## STEVIE (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone, Sue


----------

